# .. إلى خريجي الهندسة الطبيـة .. أفيدوني مش باقي على التنسيق شيء ..



## فروعـ اليـآسمينهـ (5 أغسطس 2008)

السـلآم عليكم

صبـآحكم ’ مساؤكم ورد وياسميـن 

بلا مقدمـات .. أرجو اللي لديه معلومات كافية عن الهندسة الطبية يفيدني ويرد عليا 
ويفضل يكون متخصص مش عنده معلومات عامة

أنا لسه مخلصة الثانوية العامة .. وتسجيل الرغبات باقي عليه أقل من أسبوع
وأنا مشتتة بين كذا كلية 

هل الهندسة الطبية كلية لوحدها زي هندسة البترول والتعدين 
يعني تخصص من أول سنة
ولا زي أي هندسة .. أول سنة تكون إعدادي " زي الثانوية " ومن ثم التقدير يحدد أنضم لأي قسم ؟

ولو كان كده .. الهندسة الطبية بتاخد من تقدير كام ؟

وطمنوني بليز  .. هل أول سنة في الهندسة " إعدادي " صعبة ولا سهلة ؟

وبالمناسبة .. أنا جاية من الخليج .. يعني هل المناهج في الخليج قوية تأهلني أدخل هندسة بمصر ولا لا ؟

وهل تنصحوني بالهندسة الطبية أم هندسة اتصالات .. أيهما أنفع وأحسن للبنات 

وآخر وأهم سؤال .. هل شغلها عليه الطلب ؟ أم زي ما سمعت للأسف في الوطن العربي مالهاش شغل ؟

يا ريت محدش يبخل عليا ولو بمعلومة نص سطر ​


----------



## tdm (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يا أختي الفاضله أهلا و سهلا بك في المنتدي و أرجو أن تفيدي و تستفيدي.
بالنسبه للهندسه الطبيه فهو تخصص رائع و ممتع و ليس بالتخصص الصعب و مجال عمله مطلوب في الوطن العرب.


----------



## فروعـ اليـآسمينهـ (6 أغسطس 2008)

tdm

وعليكم السـلآم .. أهلا بحضرتك 
شاكرة لك مرورك الكريـم .. 

باقـي الأعضاء .. 18 قراء ورد واحد فقط ؟
أرجو اللي عنده أي معلومة يفيدني


----------



## نضال الخطيب (6 أغسطس 2008)

إلى الأخت السائلة بالنسبة لهندسة الطبية فهي من أشمل التخصصات الهندسية لأن على المهندس الطبي أن يكون ملما خلال فترة الدراسة الجامعية بالرياضيات والفيزياء والميكانيكا والكهرباء والالكترونيات وتقنيات المعلومات والبرامج اضافة الى بعض الاطلاع على مواضيع تتعلق بالكيمياء الحيوية وفيزيولوجيا الجسم والتشريح,فان كان الخريج عنده هذه الأرضية فهو قادم لبدء بمرحلة جديدة بتخصص أضيق من السابق وهذا حسب المجال الذي أختاره للعمل(صيانة,مبيعات,خدمات مابعد البيع,هندسة مشافي ومشاريع ,) وباي صنف من الاجهزة الطبية....وهنا يبدأ المشوار ورحلة التحصيل والمتابعة من جديد والبقية تأتي ............


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم,
من رد الاخ نضال اعتقد انك قد احط علما بالقسم بصوره عامه, القسم فعلا جميل جدا و بعد التخرج و العمل فى المجال باذن الله ستتمتعين بالخير الذى ستقدميه للمرض (لو كان عملك فى مستشفى كمهندس مقيم) حتى ان كان يصعب عليك تفهم هذا الان. التخصص بالقسم يكون بعد اعدادى هندسه. ام بالنسبه للسهوله او الصعوبه فهندسه بصفة عامه من الكليات التى تحب الاهتمام. و مع ذللك فالحمد لله انا اتخرجت ) ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الهندسة الطبية كتير حلوة بالنسبة لدراستها وموادها فكما قال الاخ تكون جامعة بين الرياضيات والفيزياء والميكانيك والالكترونيات وكمان بتدرسي فيها تشريح وفسلجة واعصاب وغيرها من المواد الطبية وبصراحة انا كمان من قدمت احتاريت بين الطبية وهندسة الاتصالات لكن شفت ان الهندسة الطبية انسب للبنت وكذلك قال لي بعض الاساتذه هذا الراي فشوفي انتي شو هو القسم الي بترتاحي في وفي النهاية القرار الك 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## زهرة القمر (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخت العزيزة الهندسة الطبية تخصص جميل جدا وحديث وممتع بدراسته لانه يجمع بين الرياضيات والميكانيك والالكترون والطب ايضا من ضمنه التشريح والفسلجة والانسجة فهو تخصص حلو ويتطلب متابعة ومثابرة اما للمجالات العمل فيه فهي موجودة منها بالشركات الاجهزة الطبية بين المبيعات والصيانة وكذلك بالمستشفيات ايضا فان كنت مقتنعة بهذا القسم فتوكلي على الله وربنا يوفقك في اختيارك ان شاءالله


----------



## aluaa (20 يوليو 2009)

قسم جميل فعلا ربنا يوفقك


----------



## amrayman (20 يوليو 2009)

السـلآم عليكم

اولا مبروك على الثانوية العامة 
ثانيا ودة الاهم هندسة طبية تخصص عادى زى عمارة ومدنى يعنى بتتخصصى فيه بعد اعدادى
ثالثا هندسة طبية بتاخد اعلى تقدير يعنى مش اقل من جيد جدا ( التخصص دة موجود فى مصر فى جامعتين بس حكومة القاهرة وحلوان وموجود فى الشروق والعاشر دة على حسب علمى)
رابعا اعدادى ياستى دى الذ سنة هتعدى عليك بس طالما انتى جاية من الخليج فنصيحة مجرب ياريت تاخدى الموضوع بجد وتضغطى على نفسك فى المذاكرة لان الدراسة هتكون بالانجليزى
خامسا موضوع الشغل دة مش بايد حد يعنى انت اتوكلى على الله ومتشليش هم دول 5سنين
ربنا يوفقك 


اهو 8 سطور مش نص سطر
:77:


----------



## م قتيبه (20 يوليو 2009)

لا اريد ان ازيد عن الاخوة الذين سبقوني في المشاركه 
لكن عليكي بالاستخارة 
(لا خاب من استخار ولا ندم من استشار)
ربنا يوفقك


----------

